# Carna's Projects



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Greetings! So I decided to make a Log to encompass all my miniature collection, which is VAST and yet barely anything is painted. A little bit about me; I'm 22, live in Queensland, Australia and I am hoping to begin university middle of this year after 3 years of being what I like to call a "shit kicker".

My collection includes 40k, WFB and LotR. 

In 40k I have roughly; a Battle Company, a handful of Land Speeders, a handful of Dreadnoughts, 20ish Terminators (all magnetised), 30ish Scouts, 10 Bikes, and a few squads from different armies. As of now, I have a 1,000 point army painted and based, and that's pretty much it. Had most of this collection for about 3 years.

In WFB I have; IoB set, DE Battalion and ICs, Lizardmen Battalion and an extra box of Saurus, and some units from WoC and Dwarfs. I have the DE Spearmen unit done out of that, and that's pretty much it. Most of this though is recent acquisitions. I got the battalions from London while I was travelling.

I have approx. 120 LotR models I hoping to make into small dioramas based off of the movies/books!

So; pictures!

Space Marines:

























Army:









WFB:

























First finished unit:









I have no pictures of the LotR collection, but it's there! 

I am hoping to finish a unit/diorama from each system in rotation, so as I just finished a Dark Elf Spearmen unit, I am now working on 10 Space Marine Bikes, and then after these I will do the diorama from The Two Towers in the Siege of Helm's Deep where Aragorn is charging the pikes! 

It helps that I have done the clean-up and priming already for nearly everything! I really want to get some of these things done as it drives me a little mad that I have all this stuff and none of it is done. 

Thanks for reading! C&C welcome!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Greetings, I have an update! I finished painting a Space Marine biker:


























I'm not 100% happy with it, but it's my first bike so it seems ok, next 4 should be better I hope! Distance is very much this guys friend. C&C welcome!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Time for an update! I have the 4 bikes complete, and the red base coated on the bikers. I also made movement trays for all the Warhammer stuff, so every unit has an MDF board underneath it and they're bluetac'd on until I can figure out if I want to magnetise or not. I also did a mock-up of the first LotR diorama;

The inspiration:









The diorama:









So I have to cut the base to size, paint the mini's and then figure out how to make mud and water! C&C welcome, or any ideas on how to go about basing the diorama would be sweet!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow you look a lot like I do! Lots o models to do. Nice scheme so fa, looking forward to seeing everything else get painted and done up.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply djinn! Here's the WIP of the LotR diorama:










I think I'll move the rock on the right further up, remove the 2nd rock and put a shrub in. Any comments or advice is welcome!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I just found this thread, I LOVE your rhinos. 
I am impressed with your collection of minis. I also admire you for having the urge and patience to complete diaromas. I never was able to bring myself to build something just to look at. I am excited to see your LOTR completed.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> I just found this thread, I LOVE your rhinos.
> I am impressed with your collection of minis. I also admire you for having the urge and patience to complete diaromas. I never was able to bring myself to build something just to look at. I am excited to see your LOTR completed.


Thank you, I like them too (from a distance! haha). As for the LotR dioramas, I don't play the game, no one around here does, I don't want to sell them so I decided to just make dioramas from the books/movies using all the miniatures I have so they're not wasted. 

I'm excited to see it done too, I think the board should've been 1-2cm wider, but I think I'll keep it as is. I made a second attempt using a bigger hole-cutting-majigger, but they're _too_ big. The next thing I want to attempt for this diorama is to make a little bit of water/mud near the Uruk-Hai, but I'm not sure how to do it. Anyone got any advice/tutorials?


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

An update!




























5/10 bikers done but I think that's all I will do for now. Impossible to tell but these are actually 2nd hand miniatures. They had missing arms, heads, bodies, some parts were broken. I had to mould and cast some spare arms and for other arms I just used what I had, straight arms and the hand for holding Bolters attached. They look good compared to what they used to look like! I am quite proud fo them. Anyway, C&C welcome!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The green/black/read scheme is very striking. It should look great on the board when you get them all painted up.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Having such a large collection before you paint them is something all too familiar for alot of us, its just getting that motivation to start getting it done, the diorama is coming along nicely and the marines look great the checkerboard pattern really works on those vehicles! well done and good luck with the rest of the painting i look forward to seeing them


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you for the replies KF and Melikor. I began work on the Uruk-Hai, here's the armour:










I was thinking of doing the skin in a very dark red mixed with brown. C&C welcome! I don't know why my hairy elbow is in that picture though.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Greetings! My first finished Uruk Hai!



















When they're all done I'll base them together. 3 more to go and Aragorn. C&C welcome!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Greetings! I am hoping to do the Monthly Painting Challenge this year doing my own chapter the Draconians. My plan is this:

Assault Squad x10 Marines
Tactical Squad #1 x10 Marines
Tactical Squad #2 x10 Marines
Devastator Squad #1 x5/10 Marines
Devastator Squad #2 x5/10 Marines
Metal Scouts x5/10
Librarian
Chaplain
Master of the Forge + 4 Servitors
Vanguard Veterans x5
Sternguard Veterans x5
Assault Terminators x5

This is in no particular order, I'm thinking Chaplain or Librarian to begin with. Something easy as I have recently begun studying again. I will continue to paint WFB and LotR after completing the challenge. I may also switch to Lizardmen at some point as I have a number of units and HQs to paint as well! Cheers for reading!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice job on the Uruk-hai Carna, the highlights on the armour look spot on.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Cheers RC! I like the armour, it's not very accurate to the movie but if I wanted to be accurate I'd use very dark colours and just wash it really dark. Here are the other 3:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The other 3 look just as good as the previous one. It'd be nice to see them all based up


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> The other 3 look just as good as the previous one. It'd be nice to see them all based up


Thank you. I'll base them together with Aragorn once he's painted, then work on the rest of the diorama!


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

The Uruks looks great and can't wait to see them finished. 

With your bikes, the colour scheme is good but a couple of the edge highlights seem a little thick but other than that they really do look good. Good luck with the painting challenge too, good to see you have all the units planned out


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Turnip86 said:


> The Uruks looks great and can't wait to see them finished.
> 
> With your bikes, the colour scheme is good but a couple of the edge highlights seem a little thick but other than that they really do look good. Good luck with the painting challenge too, good to see you have all the units planned out


Cheers, yeah near the end I just got over it. I don't know what it is about the Bikes but I just lost interest completely. Unit plan is subject to change, if you see in my first couple posts a picture of what I have, I just chose out of those lol


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

WiP of Chaplain Shisai:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great looking Uruk-hai! The armour looks nice and gritty, well done.

Seems you have alot on your plate with all these different armies, good luck, I will be keeping an eye out and looking forward to seeing the Chap.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks DoE, yeah it is alot haha.

Updated Chaplain!










I'm pretty pleased with it so far. C&C welcome.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Nice work so far Carna! However, I think your gray highlights seem a bit more like scratches in the painted surface rather than highlights. Maybe try and get a couple more layers of darker grays before you put the top highlight in. Otherwise, looking good. Keep it up! Looking forward to more of your work.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you arumi. The final highlight is really a stage or 2 lighter than the previous highlight I agree, but I just don't have the patience at this time to do it. There are soooo many miniatures to paint...

Anyway, here's the finished Chaplain except for basing:





































I am very proud of it, I know I'm not a midge or Dave or xeno, etc, but I think I did alright. Especially on the handle of the weapon. C&C welcome.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Thoughts? What do you think? Is the green fist too much?


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Update: this is where my Terminators are up to










C&C welcome. No where near done yet, still got to do a lot but this one is the furthest along.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Done. The yellow shields look shit! Any ideas?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Your chaplin looks awesome dude. The red shaft of his weapon looks wonderful. The highlights on the model look nice and crisp. The cracks in the skull looks super, overall, a well done model mate.

+Rep

As for the terminators, they appear unfinished. Drill out the barrels of their bolters, add the highlights to the red of the armour as it stands now its to flat. and for the yello, try highlighting it as well.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks DoE, I changed the colour of the shields to some with bronze and the rest with green, I also drilled the barrels so they look alot better now. 

Update -







glad it's done.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

That Chappy is amazingly good, well done. 

As for the shields, I can never get them to look good and always think they make the mini untidy so I usually leave them off altogether.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd simply say for the shields: make the lines thicker. It'll look better if you manage to keep them neat as you do it, so maybe use a template or something?

Great work so far, especially the LotR, so have some rep


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Cheers for the kind comments. As to the shields; I just repainted 'em green or bronze and they look a lot better. Here's a shot of all my Marines together (without tanks)










Cheers for looking!


----------

